

Millennials Are More Racist Than They Think - mudil
http://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2015/03/millenials-race-115909.html

======
mudil
I live in the Bay Area, where majority of people are pretty liberal. And what
I noticed is that when people are talking about general stuff, they are all
for equality, etc etc. But when it comes to their own issues, for example
where their kids go to school, they are very bigoted and unashamed of it. I've
had many conversations around cocktails when people would say pretty racist
things about the composition of kids at a local public school.

------
supercanuck
>And when it comes to opinions on more structural issues, such as the role of
government in solving social and economic inequality and the need for
continued progress, millennials start to split along racial lines.

Does this really mean they are "racist" though? I feel like whenever the word
"Government" is thrown in there, the conversation can go sideways and it might
be more about feelings towards what "government" is capable of. Maybe I'm
naive though.

------
EdwardDiego
I've noticed there's a distinct backlash from the younger generations in post-
colonial nations against the idea that 'they' owe anything to the original
inhabitants of their countries, who often exist at the bottoms of our modern
societies due to historical structural racism.

Canadians have a reputation for being nice, but if you want to see unbridled
racism (which is totally justified because <anecdote about a guy>), enter any
Reddit thread on Canada's first peoples. Same for Australia, as a country
they're incredibly warm and accepting - unless you're an Aborigine.

My country is the same, but happily there seems to be more people in our
online communities who are trying to correct the falsehoods and myths that
people use to justify historical inequity - or use to challenge contemporary
amends for historical wrongs. We're far from perfect, but yeah, anyone who
thinks that the young people of today are less racist should probably talk to
more middle class white kids.

